# E*Trade from Ireland



## jdpl28 (13 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

trying to set up an E*Trade account, but looks like I can't from Ireland without a UK bank account. Is there any other way? or how easy is it to set up a UK bank account?

thanks,
J


----------



## nilbud (14 Apr 2009)

I opened an E*Trade account almost 10 years ago now, using my Irish cheque book.  Maybe things have changes since then?

Positives: You get a US cheque book and US Visa debit card with no charges or stamp duty.  Great for ATM withdrawls if you travel to the USA on a regular basis. They also have no monthly account charges.

Negatives: Their charges aren't very competitive for trading US securities.  I still have my E*Trade account but now trade via [broken link removed] who are the cheapest US broker I've found that accept non-US accounts (without any monthly fees)

[broken link removed] charge $4.50 per trade and offer 10 free stock trades every month when you maintain a $25,000 balance (cash & securities) or execute 25 trades each month. Option Trades are $4.50 + $0.50 per contract.


----------



## maverick747 (20 Apr 2009)

nilbud said:


> [broken link removed] charge $4.50 per trade and offer 10 free stock trades every month when you maintain a $25,000 balance (cash & securities) or execute 25 trades each month. Option Trades are $4.50 + $0.50 per contract.


With Zecco is there a US regulation where by you can not pattern day trade unless you have 25,000 dollars in your (margin) account? Therefore trading 25 times would be impossible without having 25,000 in your account?

blanchedsoldier


----------



## bacon (22 Apr 2009)

The rates are attractive I must say.

The website says “New Zecco Trading accounts must be funded with at least $500 within 60 days of the account opening date.” Did you have to transfer this amount upon opening the acct?


----------



## PiedPiper (27 Apr 2009)

I have an etrade account and you can set it up with no funds and keep watch lists going

I transfer money using online banking!


----------

